# Royal Purple Launches new 5W40 Oil Specially Formulated for European Cars



## racingluxury (Nov 8, 2010)

*5w-30?*

Can you use the Royal Purple 5w-30 oil for a 2008 BMW 550i? Or does it have to be changed to the 5w-40 weight?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

racingluxury said:


> Can you use the Royal Purple 5w-30 oil for a 2008 BMW 550i? Or does it have to be changed to the 5w-40 weight?


Check in the E60 forum for more specific info.

Tim


----------

